# Such thing as crystal blue shrimp?



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok I know there are blue shrimp. and CRS an CBS, But I am wondering if a strain of crystal blue shrimp has been devoloped. I think it would be neat if there were. Also wont CRS and CBS cross breed if kept togeather?


Curt


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Closest thing you'll get to a blue CRS would be either a Shadow (blue) Panda or a Blue Bolt. 

Shadow Panda


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Not yet... not yet. 

Also, CRS and CBS don't cross breed since they're the same species. They just breed :hihi:.

Think of it like a black cow mating with a spotted cow... okay, bad example, but you get the point roud:


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

what about those blue jellies dont those count


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes crystal red and crystal black will cross breed and produce brown stripes. But the offspring can also be either red or black crystals.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Curt_914 said:


> Ok I know there are blue shrimp. and CRS an CBS, But I am wondering if a strain of crystal blue shrimp has been devoloped.


Janne Johannsson and Alex Korakis had single shrimp from their CB groups in 2010, which today one perhaps would call Blue Taiwan Bee.

The bluish Panda / KK have been labeled 'Blue Jelly' by Aaron Li, who now seems to have larger groups of them, as well as one Czech guy (pic)


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Yes crystal red and crystal black will cross breed and produce brown stripes. But the offspring can also be either red or black crystals.


Have anyone ever seen a crystal shrimp with brown stripes?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought some crystal blacks that the stripes fade to brown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Blue Bee shimp are pretty too.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

CPD said:


> I bought some crystal blacks that the stripes fade to brown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! Perfect example from ebiGarden shrimp blog http://ebigarden.blogspot.com/2011/03/crystal-red-crystal-black.html


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here you go. Blue Taiwan bee hybrid.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

is that your frontosa88?


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well we are looking for CES *Crystal bluE Shrimp doing the CMYK thing* Not necessarily a Tibee, however Tibee's are the closest things to a "CES" right now.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think this one from Crimson is as close to a crystal blue as you can get IMO. I believe this
is a Blue Bolt crossed and a crystal white Bee shrimp...JMO

Its beautiful whatever its crossed on.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

woah, i would call him "snowflake"!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

purdy!


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

want one...or two


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are great pics guys thanks, no the only question is cost, lol... 

Curt


----------

